# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 04/2010



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2010)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur  Printausgabe 04/2010 der PC Games Hardware.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum HD-5000-Special in PCGH 04/2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Im Test vertretene Produkte im Preisvergleich:*
*Referenz-Grafikkarten*• Radeon HD 5450
• Radeon HD 5550
• Radeon HD 5570
• Radeon HD 5830​*Mainstream-Grafikkarten*• Edel-Grafikkarten HD 5770 Setsugen-Edition
• Diamond HD 5750
• Asus EAH5750 Formula/2DI/1GD5
• Zotac Geforce GTS 250 Eco
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5670
• MSI R5670-PMD1G
• Asus EAH5670/DI/1GD5
• Colorful Geforce GT 240 Bumblebee​*
High-End-Grafikkarten*• Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X (Full Retail)
• Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X Rev.2 (Full Retail)
 • Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5850 Musashi-Edition
• Powercolor AX5850 1GBD5-PPDHG PCS+
• MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk​
*PCGH-Weblinks
*• Test MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk: die beste HD 5770 auf dem Markt (Update: Karte lieferbar) 
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Revision 2 mit eigenem Platinendesign im Test
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X im Test​ 
*Weitere Informationen:*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Umfrage im PCGH-Extreme-Forum: Welche Spiele sind für VGA-Benchmarks am  interessantesten?
• So testet PCGH … Anno 1404
• So testet PCGH … Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
• So testet PCGH … Grand Theft Auto IV​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende  Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden  Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 04/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount  sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren,  sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls  mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Henner (2. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *CPU-Kühler-Vergleich "Kühler-Klassenkampf"* in PC Games Hardware 04/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Im Test vertretene Produkte im Preisvergleich*

• Akasa X4 (AK-968)
• Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
• Cogage Arrow
• Cooler Master Hyper TX3
• Coolink Corator DS
• Danamics LMX Superleggera (PC-Cooling)
• Scythe Katana 3
• Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
• Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme Rev. C
• Thermalright Venomous X
• Xilence Xilent Blade Lite
• Zalman CNPS 10x Flex


*Links*

• Danamics LMX Superleggera - Bilder


*Testsystem*​ 
•  CPU: Core i7-870 (1,2 V)
• Wärmeleitpaste: EKL Alpenföhn Schneekanone
• Referenzlüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings USC
• Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Gene (Intel P55)
• RAM: 4 GiByte DDR3
• Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 GT (passiv gekühlt)
• Betriebssystem: Windows Vista x64 SP2
• Testsystem: offener Teststand, liegende Hauptplatine, einheitliche Wärmeleitpaste, Lufttemperatur auf 20 °C normiert
• Messprogramme: Mersenne Prime 95, Core Temp


*Weitere Informationen*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 04/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Spiele-Engines: Id-Tech, Teil 3" in PCGH 04/2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Sie sich selbst ein Bild vom "Grafikglanz" vergangener Zeiten machen wollen, finden Sie die Demo von Heretic II bei Filefront unter folgendem Link:

• Download Heretic II Demo

Im Anhang an dieses Posting finden Sie noch die Heretic-II-Screenshots, welche den Unterschied zwischen Hard- und Software-Rendering, also die Nutzung der Grafikkarte und der CPU illustrieren sollen. Zur besseren Ansicht haben wir diese von der Originalauflösung 1.600 x 1.200 auf 800 x 600 heruntergerechnet. Das Fehlen der Beleuchtung und der Texturfilterung wird aber auch so überdeutlich.


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Das richtige RAM für Sie* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2010, Seite 68 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Verwendete Tools
*
   • CPU-Z
• CFF Explorer


*Verwendete Benchmarks

*• 7-Zip
• Photoshop CS4 Testversion
• Anno 1404 - Benchmark-Schleife statt Standard-Benchmark
• Half Life 2: Episode 2 mit Cinematic Mod 2 - Benchmark-Szene: Our Mutual Fiend


*Weitere Informationen* 
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: DDR3- und DDR2-Speicher
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *2D-fizite*

Catalyst 10.1 2D-Hotfix

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (8. Februar 2010)

Artikel "Core i3/i5/i7 optimal nutzen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verwendete Benchmarks (Anwendungen):*


Cinebench R10
Truecrypt
x264HD
7-zip
*Verwendete Benchmarks (Spiele)*


Anno 1404 v1.1
Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2
Far Cry 2
Colin McRae Dirt 2


----------



## Henner (8. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *Vergleichstest aktueller 2-Terabyte-Festplatten "Bytemonster"* in PC Games Hardware 04/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild: Hitachi GST​

*Getestete Festplatten im Preisvergleich
*
•  Samsung Ecogreen F3 2.000
•  Seagate Barracuda LP 5900.12 2.000
•  Seagate Barracuda XT 2.000
•  WD Caviar Black 2.000
•  WD Caviar Green EADS 2.000
•  WD Caviar Green EARS 2.000


*Testsystem* 

•  CPU: Core i7-870
• Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Gene (Intel P55/ICH10)
• RAM: 4 GiByte DDR3
• Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 GT
• Betriebssystem: Windows Vista x64 SP2


*Weitere Informationen*

• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Festplatten steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 04/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Stabiler Speicher* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2010, Seite 74 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• A-Data X-Series AX3U2000XB2G9-2X (noch nicht verfügbar)
• Buffalo Firestix FSX1600D3K-2G (noch nicht verfügbar)
• Compustocx CSX Diablo DIABLO3-2000-6GB-3KIT
• Corsair Dominator GT CMG4GX3M2A1600C7
• Corsair XMS 3 TR3X6G1600C7
• Crucial Ballistix Tracer BL25664TB1608
 • G.Skill Eco F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO
• G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH
• G.Skill Trident F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD
• GEIL Black Dragon GB34GB1600C9DC
• GEIL Evo One GE34GB2000C9DC
• Kingston Hyper X KHX1600C8D3K2/4GX
• Kingston Hyper X KHX1600C9D3K2/4G
• Mushkin Blackline Copperhead 996772
• Mushkin Redline 996805
• OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage OCZ3P1600LV6GK
• Patriot G-Series PGS34G1600ELKA
• Patriot Sector 5 Viper II PVV34G1600LLK
• Samsung UDIMM M378B5673FH0-CH9 (noch nicht verfügbar)
• Take MS Dual-Channel-Kit DMS4GB364D081-138



*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest 1: Memtest 86+ v2.1 (Test #5 dreimal hintereinander ausgeführt)
• Stabilitätstest 2: Prime 95 (Test: Blend, zwei Instanzen)
• Temperaturmessung: Wir schieben vier Temperaturfühler zwischen die Chips unter die Heatspreader  - daraus ermitteln wir einen Mittelwert
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius


*AMD-Testsystem im Überblick*

    • Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
• MSI 790FX-GD70
• Geforce GTX 285
  • Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
  • Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
  • Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
  • Windows 7 x64


*Intel-Testsystem im Überblick*

  • Core i7-860
• Asus P7P55D Deluxe
• Geforce GTX 285
 • Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
 • Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
 • Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
 • Windows 7 x64

*Weitere Informationen* 
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: DDR3- und DDR2-Speicher
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (11. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Dämmmatten im Test" in PC Games Hardware 04/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Im Artikel vertretene Produkte im PCGH-Preisvergleich*
• Xigmatek Asgard
• Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced

*Links zu den getesteten King Mod Produkten bei Caseking*
• King Mod Premium Dämmset - Big Tower Universal
• King Mod Premium Dämmset - Cooler Master 690 II
• King Mod Premium Dämmset - Xigmatek Asgard
• Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - gedämmt

*Weitere Informationen*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Februar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zu *Notebooks für jeden Typ*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Praxis- und Testartikel "Coole Evergreens" in PC Games Hardware 04/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die getesteten Produkte im Überblick (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*
• Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro
• EKL Alpenföhn Heidi
• Prolimatech MK-13
• Scythe Setsugen

*Testmethodik im Überblick:*
• Offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• 15 Crysis-Loops ("Ice"-Timedemo, 1.680 x 1.050, Very High mit 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF)
• GPU-Z protokolliert alle Temperaturen (Chip und Wandler)
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius

*Verwendete Programme:*
• Crysis Vollversion 
• GPU-Z v0.3.8

*Weitere Informationen:*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 04/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. Februar 2010)

*Bonusmaterial für LCD-TV als PC-Monitor
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitore mit 30 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale kosten mehr als 1.000 Euro; für dieses Geld bekommen Sie deutlich größere Fernseher. Doch kann man einen LCD-TV überhaupt als PC-Display nutzen?

Die LCD-TVs im Preisvergleich:
• Philips 32PFL9604H (32 Zoll)
• LG 32LH3000 (32 Zoll)
• Sharp LC-32DH77E (32 Zoll)
• Sony KDL-37W5500 (37 Zoll)
• Toshiba 37XV635D (37 Zoll)
• Panasonic Viera TX-L32GW10W (32 Zoll)


*Testmethoden erklärt*

*Weitere  Informationen*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
 
*   Weitere Links zum Thema*
• Mysterium Input-Lag entschlüsselt
     • Leistungsaufnahme: 30 LCDs im Test

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount  sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren,  sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls  mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.​


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (17. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Multimonitoring-Praxis" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Links*
• AMD Ati Eyefinity Technologie
• Matrox Dual und Triple Head 2 Go
• Widescreen Gaming Forum

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *USB 3.0* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2010, Seite 82 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Super Talent USB 3.0 RAID-Drive - Herstellerseite
• Icy Box IB-250STU3-B - Herstellerseite
• Icy Box IB-318STU3-B - Herstellerseite
• Corsair P64 - Herstellerseite
• WD2001FASS - Herstellerseite
• Corsair Flash Voyager GT mit 32 GByte - Herstellerseite
• Übersicht: USB-3.0-Mainboards von Gigabyte


----------



## PCGH_Chris (17. Februar 2010)

Bonusmaterial für das CPU-Special ("50 Prozessoren unter Windows 7")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Recherchequellen für die Prozessorfunktionen:*


Intel ARK
Intel Spec Finder
AMD-Produktdatenbank
Prozessoren-Zeitleiste
und andere 

*Die Prozessoren-Klassiker aus dem Extrakasten auf Seite 3 im Preisvergleich*


Athlon 64 3800+ (nicht lieferbar)
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (nicht lieferbar)
Core 2 Duo E6600 
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Core 2 Duo E8400
Core i5-750
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
*Verwendete Benchmarks (Anwendungen):*


Cinebench R10
Truecrypt
x264HD
7-zip
*Verwendete Benchmarks (Spiele)*


Anno 1404 v1.1
Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2
Far Cry 2
Colin McRae Dirt 2


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Februar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Test: AMDs 890GX-Chip* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 04/2010, Seite 96 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Zu unserem Online-Test des AMD 890GX samt Info-Material von AMD
*

Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB - Herstellerseite
 • Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H - Herstellerseite
• Alle bisher verfügbaren 890GX-Mainboards im PCGH-Preisvergleich
 


*Block-Diagramm des 890GX samt SB850-Southbridge:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

